# Dwarf cichlids



## darkfalz

I am considering dwarf cichlids for my new tank as I don't think the full sized ones would quite make it in my 40 gallon tank.

Rams, apistos, kribs (sorry, I don't really know much about them so forgive the spelling errors). Do these all get along? My PH is about 7.5 is that okay? Do they prefer some salt? Tank will be lightly planted and I'll get some more wood/rocks for them to hide behind.

I was thinking a total of 5 fish, and maybe a catfish.


----------



## emc7

What shape is your tank? Rams, apistos and kribs are all peaceful fish and get along...until they reach maturity, pair up and stake out a territory. They are cichlids after all. Depending on the shape of your tank you have room for 1 or 2 pair. I would suggest getting 5 of the same fish to let them choose their own mates, and maybe a small shoal of cories, a few ottos, or a school of small tetra. If you want lots of fry, though, keep it a species tank (1 kind of fish only). 7.5 is ok pH. Rams and apistos are generally considers soft, acid water fish, but blue rams have been in the hobby long enough to adapt and Bolivian rams come from harder water than blue rams. Apisto's preferences and pickyness vary with specie. Whats your hardness? Also consider Laetacara sp., Dwarf jewelfish (H. cristatus) and small tanginikans (J. ornatus, N. multifaciatus). Tanginikans would need cichlid salts, the others wouldn't.

If it were my tank, I might try Bolivian rams and small rainbowfish. Even though they are from opposite sides of the world, they like similar water and foods, and one lives on top, the other on the bottom.


----------



## Gourami Swami

Why do you say full sized cichlids wouldnt make it in a 40g? Ther are plenty that would! What are your tank dimensions? Depending on that, there are plenty of nice cichlids that would fit in your tank, like Firemouths, Convicts, Archocentrus Centrarchus, Electric Blue Jack Dempsey, Neetroplus, anything from the Archocentrus genus, Many of the Geophagus family (including Steindachneri, Tapajos "Red Head", etc) Blue Acaras, Port cichlids, and many African cichlids, including but not limited to, Yellow labs, Red/Blue Zebras, Rusty cihclids, Demasoni, Labidochromis sp "Perlmutt", Labidochromis "Hongi", and many, MANY more.

No full size cichlids for a 40 gallon? LOL. You have quite alot of research to do, and one of the best site for cichlid information on individual species in my opinion would be the profile section of www.cichlid-forum.com

I know alot about cichlids as well, and if you have any questions dont hesitate on ask.
Good Luck!


----------



## darkfalz

Most places say 55 gallons. I would prefer 25% fortnightly water changes so understocking is preferable.

I know it's better to have pairs but what I want is 4-5 assorted ones which have similar water requirements (PH and hardness) and which aren't aggressive. Is that possible? And what live plants should I get? Here's your chance to design my tank 

My tank is a curved glass display tank, dimensions approx 80cm (w) 45 cm (h) 40 cm (d)


----------



## Gourami Swami

The group you just described is a group of african mbuna 

They usually live in harem groups, and 4 of the same kind (one male-3 females) would be great for your tank. The only thing with them is that they WILL eat plants, so the way to decorate would be a rocky landscape like these


















some good fish for you would be the africans i listed in my previous post, like the yellow lab


----------



## emc7

foot print is ~32in X 16in. I have some mbuna in a 30L (36" x 12") but I usually recommend 4ft. (114 cm). Height isn't important 33L, 40L and 55 gallon tank with the same footprint are fine.


> many African cichlids, including but not limited to, Yellow labs, Red/Blue Zebras, Rusty cichlids, Demasoni, Labidochromis sp "Perlmutt", Labidochromis "Hongi",


 Your tank is borderline for these fish. If you did a bachelor tank (1 each of 5 different species) with lots of rocks, you could pull it off. Skip the zebras, they get bigger and meaner than the rest.


> Firemouths, Convicts, Archocentrus Centrarchus, Electric Blue Jack Dempsey, Neetroplus, anything from the Archocentrus genus, Many of the Geophagus family (including Steindachneri, Tapajos "Red Head", etc) Blue Acaras, Port cichlids


 One pair of any of these, also angels or discus. Most of these will dig your substrate, so plants in pots or floating are better.
With true dwarf cichids, you might keep more than pair. Dicrossus species. are beautiful and stay under 3". I guess you could also try an apisto bachelor tank. Mixing assorted new world cichlids is risky as they tend to grow at different rates and can be aggressive. Breeding kribs are aggressive toward any krib, not just the same species. Look at the Laetacara species, they are the mildest cichlids I have, even discus push them around and they don't bother plants.


----------



## Damon

Please dont forget the fish from the much overlooked Lake Victoria. They have some beautiful species there most of which stay under 5 inches.


----------



## darkfalz

I've decided to go with "plain" tropicals, maybe cichlids can be my next project when I am ready for a bigger tank. Thanks for your advice guys


----------

